# pint Schram solid pour



## rallcollector (Jan 27, 2013)

This is a circa 1907-20 aqua pint Schram solid pour.  The solid pour would have ended up as Redbook # 2569, and for comparison sake I have it next to a similar clear pint from around the same time frame.  On page 755 of the 2011 Standard Fruit Jar Reference, six solid pour pints are known.  This can be added as #7.  

 The Standard Fruit Jar Reference states thatâ€¦â€solid pour jars made from molds used on automatic bottle machines were likely deliberately made by glass workers to be used as novelty pieces.  Conversely, they could also have been the result of a machine malfunction.  We just donâ€™t know.â€


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 27, 2013)

thats really neat.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 27, 2013)

I have never seen one before. Beautiful artifact and color..thanks for sharing!


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a crown top soda that was half solid pour , probably from a malfunction . Gave it to a guy , kind of wish I had kept it now , thought it was a neat piece of glass . Your item well surpasses that bottle . A great find . *Could it possibly be considered an end of the day piece ?*


----------



## coreya (Jan 27, 2013)

There was a thread on these before but can't find it now, It appeares to be an advertising paperweight made to look like a jar, Here is one that recently sold PAPERWEIGHT Can't seem to get the search function to bring up the old thread.
 Note the additional embosing on the base and the B on the front.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> There was a thread on these before but can't find it now, It appeares to be an advertising paperweight made to look like a jar, Here is one that recently sold PAPERWEIGHT Can't seem to get the search function to bring up the old thread.
> Note the additional embosing on the base and the B on the front.


 Searching here is a royal PITA, can't figure out why they can't get it updated to the actual date instead of only returning older searches...[:-]


----------



## rmckin (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,
 Check out Red Matthew's post on 01-13-13, where He stated His opinions on solid pours.....It was the post concerning the Marion jar...I'm new, and not sure how to pull it up....
 Ron


----------



## epackage (Jan 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rmckin
> 
> Hi,
> Check out Red Matthew's post on 01-13-13, where He stated His opinions on solid pours.....It was the post concerning the Marion jar...I'm new, and not sure how to pull it up....
> Ron


 "Hello; That is a great example of COLD MOLD RIPPLE. When they got ready to make these early jars, they would fill the mold with hot glass from the furnace to heat up the iron mold metal. This would let the glass blow thinner and more even against the molds inside surface. It also helped the glass blow into the chisel cut lettering in the iron. The solid poured glass is a neat collectors look for, and highly wanted. *When the solid pours were made the glass went up to about an inch of the mold top. After it sat in there for maybe 15 minutes or so, it was knocked out of the mold and then production started. These solid pour pieces of glass could not be put in remelt, so most of the ones found were in the Glass House's trash dump. A lot of solid pour bottles, jars and insulators have been found and collected.* 
 In the last few days there was a MASONS solid pour on the eBay. I wanted to buy it but couldn't afford it - even then it sold too cheaply. When I checked the pictures, I realized that it was really a MASON'S sales mans gimick paper weight for their jars. It should have gone over $200 bucks - but it didn't. I think it went for around $125. Great buy for some one." RED Matthews


----------



## rmckin (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Epackage,it's a learning process!
 Ron


----------



## rallcollector (Jan 28, 2013)

I was the winning bidder for the ebay auction that Corey referenced, but the item wasn't an advertising paperweight as the seller described in the auction listing.  Had the mold not been filled completely with glass, it would have ended up as Redbook #2569, with a "B" underneath AUTOMATIC SEALER in a flagtail, and SCHRAM ST LOUIS embossed on the base, exactly as a 2569 should be.  It's a pint canning jar solid pour.  

 A couple years back in advance of the annual fruit jar show in Muncie Indiana, everyone that owned a solid pour was encouraged to bring it for the show and tell portion of the weekend.  This picture is from that line-up.


----------



## epackage (Jan 28, 2013)

*WOW*​


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> [align=center]*WOW*[/align]


 yeah... what he said [8|]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 28, 2013)

What a lineup!  I love the colored ones and the first one that "overflowed".  I know what's on my Christmas list for next year!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I see I got in on this thread from a previous product thread.  These solid pours were all made before the ABMs,  It would be impossible on a glass machine where the gob of glass is sheared and drops into the blank mold side of the machine that creates the parison for the product.

 Well I guess it is OK now. Someone loaded something on my yahoo email system.   We had to put in a new password and I think it is OK now.  Bummer,.   RED Mattews


----------



## idigjars (Jan 29, 2013)

Very cool pics.  Thank you for sharing them with us.  I see my buddy Don in the background behind the solid pour jar pic.  I set up next to him every year at the Kalamazoo bottle show.  Thanks again for sharing.   Paul


----------

